# Mod3dscard.com Review



## Mark2333 (Sep 19, 2018)

A new reseller found in SX Pro American region, has anyone bought SX Pro from it? I see it supports Online chat and shipping from both USA&EU.


----------



## Amabo (Sep 19, 2018)

Do you mean this one, yesterday ordered an os code and got it from the Online Chat, that's my experience, fast and pleasant.


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Sep 19, 2018)

I actually bought a flashcart from that site yesterday, these guys are reliable! They respond when you have questions and/or concerns, they ship stuff out really quick (thought time will vary on how long it will take to receive whatever you buy depending on where you live, to be expected in most places). Didn't have a single issue at all with the purchase either.


----------

